# Joanns/Michaels Coupon 60% off -- new nano?



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Sweet find! I'm getting a new nano now.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks...great coupon...


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

would be a cool pico for opae


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

how big are they?


----------

